# Bigger wheels ?



## 4acesbro21 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey im looking for advice for building huge legs ... I currently train lega once a week and to be honest i train them hard but increase in size seems to have come to a standstill especially my calfs

Basicly my leg workout involves. 7 sets of squats starting at 60 kg 10 reps
Then 100 kg 10 reps
110kg 10 reps
120 kg 10 reps
140 kg around 3 to 7 reps 
Followed by 2 sets of 20 reps roughly 70kg

Then i hit calf raises 3 sets 

Step up on to a high platform with 2x 30kg dumbell 
Nd the usual leg press and other machines ,,,

This all worked very well in increasing both strength and size but now i need a new approach to building bigger legs .

What do you guys think?


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 19, 2014)

Only 3 sets for calves? Not nearly enough. Triple that at least. 10-12 sets. And don't forget to hit the tibialis too.


----------



## bvs (Dec 19, 2014)

For me doing a super set of 30 seated calf raises followed immediately by 30 standing calf raises has worked wonders. Do as many sets as yoy possibly can push out becuase calves love volume


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Dec 19, 2014)

Advice taking on boar , how do u guys feel about machine work , leg press etc ? Or would you say tht its better spending time with compound movement and free weight exercise , example lunges etc ..


----------



## bvs (Dec 19, 2014)

Machines definitely have their place in a leg workout. Usually always do hack squats and leg press after regular squats


----------



## Beefcake (Dec 19, 2014)

I have chicken legs too.  I hate working on them and when I do I get so sore that I can't walk and then I don't want to do them again.  I also have knee's that crack when I squat so I stick mostly to machines for legs.  I'm trying to slowly build up my leg muscles with cardio to get them back into shape for lifting.  I just have to start off light and slowly increase the weight each week.  Legs suck!!!!


----------



## snake (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't know your body stats but you are handling reasonable weight; do you wrap you're knees? Upper leg size is simple, more weight. The hard part is adding weight.  You may want to drop your reps down to 6-8 but there's nothing wrong with 10's unless you're loosing your air. Your O2 gives out the muscles arn't far behind. 

Now for your calf problem; blame Mom and Pop! I have shitty calves, always did, always will but you do what you can. In the last year I fell in love with standing calf raises; 5 sets of 15 reps, with light weight, hold the top for a one count. Here's the kicker, 30 sec rest between sets, not 25 or 35, 30 sec. I do move them each set from narrow to wide but I don't think that's important. Finish up with a set of 20 reps on the seated.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 19, 2014)

Jeezus my legs are pumped just reading your post bro.


----------

